# TC Impact



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Great muzzleloader, sighted it in 2 years ago and hasn't been fired since, i painted the stock with a grey web pattern, i am leaving the scope mount on, i also have a rear peep if you want it included. $175


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Someone make me a reasonable offer...$150????


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Sold


----------

